# Couple Of Wasps Hangin Out Under Our Dock



## Somolyot (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Strych9 (Sep 14, 2010)

they look mean!  What kind of wasps are they?


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Sep 14, 2010)

Guniea Wausts!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2010)

Those guineas are ready to fight!! Good pic!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like a lot of pain.  Neat shot.

Hoss


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Sep 14, 2010)

So, didya hit 'em with a stick yet?

Nice pic.


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 14, 2010)

I swear you folks on who go around taking picts of all these different   things could take a pict of coon scat and it would be a master peice, somthing to behold. But if you give me the best camera in the world and take a pict of the Taj Mah Hall it will come out looking like a out house. Good job, that is cool.


----------



## Somolyot (Sep 14, 2010)

They had the nerve to build this thing right next to where we swim! You better believe I knocked it down  ...of course I then high tailed it right back to house for a while.


----------



## TJay (Sep 15, 2010)

Guinea wasps ie paper wasps.  I've seen them a lot under decks and docks and such, stuff made of wood.  I got stung in the end of the little finger last year and it thobbed for 4 hours!


----------



## golffreak (Sep 15, 2010)

Great pic. This is the worst year for insects that I can remember. We have wasps, yellow jackets, and other flying critters all over the place.


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 16, 2010)

I wanna know how the heck and why the heck you would take that pic of what looks to be a freakin nightmare waiting to happen? Scary stuff right there. If I would've tried that, they would've eaten my face off! Was that a "ya'll watch this" moment?


----------



## creekbender (Sep 16, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> I swear you folks on who go around taking picts of all these different   things could take a pict of coon scat and it would be a master peice, somthing to behold. But if you give me the best camera in the world and take a pict of the Taj Mah Hall it will come out looking like a out house. Good job, that is cool.


----------



## Somolyot (Sep 17, 2010)

Apparently there were a couple more down there I missed. [/ATTACH]


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Sep 17, 2010)

I hate Wasps.  When I see a nest the big I want to Vomit.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice Pic! 
Them draggylegs give me the willies and will put a world of hurt on ya! 


Had a bunch them made me and my partner leave my boat at Houston lake one September....back in the back there is a whole lot of sticks ups and I managed to wrap a beetle spin around one with the largest nest of draggylegs I have ever seen. It was the size of a large dinner plate and slap full...they came boiling off of it and made a beeline to us in the boat...we dove off and unfortunatly the water was only 3 ft or so deep...we looked like a pair of dolphins coming up for air and then trying to lie flat on the bottom to get away from them thangs.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Sep 25, 2010)

Sure fire way to get rid of 'um: point a finger about 2" from the nest, move it round 'n round while chanting "wasps, leave your nest, wasps leave your nest". They will leave the nest!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah I bet they will... they will be all over your hand.. and the rest of your body real quick like... 
I hate a wasp...will make me hurt myself trying to get away from them.
Was moving once & had one sting me right in the middle of my back.. I came out of my shirt... 
all the helpers enjoyed the show.. but I didn't care I was in pain


----------



## allen1932 (Sep 26, 2010)

I observed a bream eat a yellow jacket one time. A short time later the bream was dead. The moral of the story......don't eat yellow jackets!!


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 5, 2010)

Was 25 feet up on ladder spraying two huge nests at the church yesterday. How i didn't get stung I'll never know!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 5, 2010)

Them guinea wasps will pop ya good! Hate them things!


----------



## MCBIG (Oct 11, 2010)

if you,ll reach down there again and pull that nest off,you can catch a bunch of bream with the larvae-CHICKEN !!!!!!!!
MIKE


----------



## murf (Oct 11, 2010)

I've got scrub jays here that would make a great meal out of those. Funny you guys don't have any birds that would eat them.


----------



## packrat (Oct 11, 2010)

*wasps*

Great photos.
Yall see wasps, I see bream bait.
Them larvae on a small gold hook is a fish guaranteed.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Oct 11, 2010)

Neat picture! I seem to be a magnet for those things!! Those would have been all over me!


----------

